# Ridding green grasses from salt water reef



## salty (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a green grass problem such that it has taken over the top of all my reef rock. Don't think this is Calpuera (?sp) as I have battled that before. I have put in an emerald crab at the suggestion of a local shop and though I saw him once munching on it, he is not making much progress. I also am concerned he may eat snails. I have also tried reducing the photo-period to inhibit growth but no effect.

I would be happy to use this as an excuse to add critters that woould help. anyone had similiar experience or ideas on getting rid of this nusiance grass?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I am guessing you are talking about hair algae.

Do you use tap water to top off and make your saltwater?


----------



## salty (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks but this is not hair algae (not that I haven't fought that in the past) but a hard brittle green grass with several shoots coming from a single base and branching above that like a bush. I will try to get a pic and post this evening.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I have those Growing In my tank. It's not Bad, unless you have Corals. Then It sucks. But if you have nor corals then NO WORRIES! It's good for the tank and MAY(depending on the fish) be some free food for you....


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

A picture will help alot. I think it is _Bryopsis_.

It will only grow in Nutrient rich waters. It tolerates high Nitrates and phosphates which is an effect from having high nutrients.

I know most snails won't eat it.

What are the parameters of your water?

Do more water changes,and feed less. It will barely grow, if grow at all, if your Nitrates are 0.

Some emerald crabs are great, they eat what you want them to eat and nothing else, some eat everything you DONT want them to eat. It is just the luck of the draw as to what you get.


----------

